# Disturbing adds from the past



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmm some of these are creepy...
Our standards were different in the past.

10 Creepiest Old Ads

Luc H.

(PS I,ve been very busy the past couple of weeks. I see i have a lot of reading/catching up to do here.)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Indeed!

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think the pig slicing himself up is the winner. As for the movie "In Bruges", that city one of my favorite in Europe. Maybe I'll try to find that! Then again it may ruin my memories..... :crazy:


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

nothing creepy about the last one.

Cat Man


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the old chap m'self...creep-elicious


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I've always thought the most disturbing ad was the Quizino's with the two little "rat creatures" in it. I would find my self pushing my plate away if I was eating, and my throat tightening up. I never could figure out why a restaurant would even want the public to think they were familiar with little "rat creatures" let alone have tamed them enough to use as a spokesman.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

did you ever see the quiznos ad where the lady pulls the wrapper out of a garbage can and starts licking it?
Why would you ever associate a garbage can with your food product?

Besides, garbage cans are for holding tongs on the line, aren't they?

Cat Man


----------



## katyaslime (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to disagree...the Diesel Fuel for Life is pretty darn scary....


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The last 1 with the pig slicing itself is gonna give me nightmares for the next week or 2. That is just totally disturbing.


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,
the pig slicing itself is the most disturbing advertise In my opinion .
This really will prevent me from eating .


----------

